# Tips



## superman1996 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi, i'm 17 i'm fairly new to basketball i started playing last year really. i was 320 pounds and now i'm 230 (Still trying to lose more). i'm 6'1 and i'm looking to get some tips to get better. My shot isn't that bad but it could use some work. i have 0 control of the ball, i need to know how i can get better handles, I'm also not good at driving i either get blocked or i try so hard not to get blocked that it turns into an air ball  i just need to know what i need to do to get better at these things thanks!


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

superman1996 said:


> Hi, i'm 17 i'm fairly new to basketball i started playing last year really. i was 320 pounds and now i'm 230 (Still trying to lose more). i'm 6'1 and i'm looking to get some tips to get better. My shot isn't that bad but it could use some work. i have 0 control of the ball, i need to know how i can get better handles, I'm also not good at driving i either get blocked or i try so hard not to get blocked that it turns into an air ball  i just need to know what i need to do to get better at these things thanks!


Practice, practice, practice. Also, watch lots of basketball. Be a student of the game. Hit up youtube and watch the best players at your position, and not just their highlights, but what they do at all times on the court.


----------



## superman1996 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was really looking more what what kind of drills i need to do in order to build up those skills thanks!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Want a tip?


----------

